# Commercial I had to make for social studies.



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Me and my friend made a commercial for social studies, my teacher thinks it is good for 8th grade students, so he is entering it in a competition, if we win, me and my friend could get $10,000 and new lap tops.

Please view it below, any judgement of the merits is accepted, and the video is private, so only you guys can see it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvSF2C9AJtc

Oh and that is me acting.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Not too bad! If it were in a room with less ambient noise, then it would be all that better.

Great job though!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

You sure this wasn't just an excuse to showcase your fish tank?


----------

